# Changing the Snap to Grid value ??



## om28 (Sep 14, 2002)

Hello,

Is there a way (or an utility) to change the grid value in the Finder?

Thank you.

Olivier


----------



## michaelsanford (Oct 7, 2002)

I looked through "username/Library/Preferences/.GlobalPreferences.plist" which is usually where this kind of thing is; didn't find anything that would help.


----------



## michaelsanford (Oct 7, 2002)

PS If you just want to change the spacing of the items on the desktop, I think the only option you have is to change the size of the icons themselves. I don't think you can actually change the spacing like you could in OS 9.


----------



## michaelsanford (Oct 7, 2002)

Aaaah I'm an idiot! Sorry I forgot which forum I was in 

Yeah sure you can, go into Finder Preferences and choose the spacing you want (3 radio buttons, if memory serves me). You can also choose to stagger the icons on the desktop if they're really close together.


----------



## om28 (Oct 8, 2002)

No, my mistake, this question was supposed to be posted in the Mac OS X forum.

In brief, it is not possible the change the spacing... I will wait the next release...

Thanks


----------



## jfeldstein (Sep 20, 2008)

Focus on the Desktop > Command + J

Change your grid spacing, your icon size and some other settings


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 20, 2008)

You do realize this is a 6-year-old question, and that the version of Mac OS X that was in use back then was drastically different from today's Tiger and Leopard OS X, right?

Not to mention that the original poster was interested in the grid spacing value for Mac OS 9, not Mac OS X...


----------



## jfeldstein (Sep 20, 2008)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> You do realize this is a 6-year-old question, and that the version of Mac OS X that was in use back then was drastically different from today's Tiger and Leopard OS X, right?



Not in the slightest. I just saw this while i was looking for the same answer with osx and wanted to be helpful. now someone searching the same way i was will have their answer faster


----------

